
Researchers find the mathematical system in brain to organize visual objects - seesawtron
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-06-mathematical-brain-visual.html
======
seesawtron
TLDR: "We built a low-dimensional object space to describe general objects
using a feedforward deep neural network trained on object classification.
Responses of inferotemporal (IT) cortex cells to a large set of objects
revealed that single IT cells project incoming objects onto specific axes of
this space."

